# Problème d'envoi sur Mail 3.5



## albertine67 (9 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur un mac version10.5.6 et je reçois mes mails sur l 'application mail.
Depuis hier je reçois très bien mes mails mais je ne peux plus les envoyer.

Ladresse xxxxxxx@wanadoo.fr de l'expéditeur a été rejetée par le serveur smtp.wanadoo.fr.
Sélectionner un serveur denvoi différent dans le liste ci-dessous ou cliquez sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte denvoi jusquà ce quil puisse être envoyé.

Que dois je faire d'autant plus que ce problème est également sur mon ordinateur de salon.
Par avance merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Mai 2009)

T'as encore une adresse wanadoo.fr ?

1. Tu devrais passer ton compte en @orange.fr (tes courriers xxxxx@wanadoo.fr continueront d'arriver).
http://assistance.orange.fr/2242.php?

2. Régler ton serveur smtp sur smtp-msa.orange.fr

http://assistance.orange.fr/1354.php?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2009)

tu n'as pas changé de fournisseur d'accès internet  par hasard?
c'est toujours orange?


----------



## albertine67 (10 Mai 2009)

Merci de vos réponses.

Je n'ai pas changé de fournisseur d'accès, d'ailleurs Orange ne comprend pas le problème!!!

J'ai suivi vos conseils et j'ai transformé mon adresse wanadoo en orange. Toujours pas de résultats satisfaisants :

J'ai commencé par recevoir une partie de mes messages sur mail puis mail m'a demandé mon mot de passe du compte utilisateur. J'ai beau l'indiquer et c'est le bon, mail ne veut rien savoir et toujours aucune possibilité d'envoi et maintenant meme de recevoir!!!

J'ai remarqué que dans les préférences mail, le mot de passe n'est plus indiqué quand j'ouvre la fenêtre. Je le remets et l'enregistre mais à chaque nouvelle ouverture de la fenetre, il n'y ait plus, est-ce normal?

Je ne sais plus quoi faire....un peu désespérée


----------



## artaud (10 Mai 2009)

vérifier dans Utilitaires/trousseau d'accès
si le mot de passe de ton compte pop est vraiment le bon


----------



## albertine67 (10 Mai 2009)

Je suis allé sur le trousseau d'accès et le mot de passe est le bon, de retour sur mail:
Il m'a dans un premier temps dit que le port 587 avait expiré et dans un second temps il m'a demandé de nouveau le mot de passe sans succés.
En plus en enlevant mon premier compte mail, j'ai bien evidemment perdu l'intégralité de mes messages.
Au secours, est ce qu'il serait utile deréinstaller mail ?
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

plusieurs choses
voir ce que donne l'ancien réglage ( smtp.orange.fr,  en port 25)

avant de supprimer un compte 
( ou n'importe quelle grosse manip liée  à une application comme Mail carnet d'adresse ical etc)
il est judicieux de sauvegarder les données
( ici dossier Mail dans ta bibliotheque)

trousseau   verifier que tu n'as pas plusieurs entrées wanadoo orange

tester mail sur une autre session
( à créer au besoin)

eventuellement passer un coup de combo update 10.5.6
avec reparations des autorisations
et eventuellement charger le patch Mailupdate10.5.6
le tout est là
http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/

et detail
ton
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 n'est pas à jour


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2009)

albertine67 a dit:


> Je suis allé sur le trousseau d'accès et le mot de passe est le bon, de retour sur mail:
> Il m'a dans un premier temps dit que le port 587 avait expiré et dans un second temps il m'a demandé de nouveau le mot de passe sans succés.
> En plus en enlevant mon premier compte mail, j'ai bien evidemment perdu l'intégralité de mes messages.
> Au secours, est ce qu'il serait utile deréinstaller mail ?
> Merci pour vos réponses


Bon, tu vas faire exactement ce que je te préconises.

Information qui peut avoir son importance : je suis en Mac OS X 10.5.6, abonné Orange, et mail fonctionne sur toutes mes machines.

1. ~/Library/Mail => tu sauvegarde sur un support externe (un disque dur en HFS+ de préférence). Il y a là l'ensemble de tes messages.

2. Tu mets à la corbeille : 
~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist (ce sont l'ensemble de tes réglages Mail)
~/Library/Caches/Mail (s'il existe)

3. Tu ouvres le Trousseau d'accès

/Applications/Utilitaires/Trousseau d'accès.

Là, tu supprimes toutes les entrées concernant ta messagerie. De cette façon :






Tu fais cela pour les pop et les smtp.

4. A l'aide de ton navigateur (Safari, Camino ou Firefox) tu te rends sur la messagerie Orange et tu accèdes à ta boîte aux lettre pour vérifier que tes identifiants fonctionnent bien.

5. Tu lances Mail et entres les identifiants et mots de passe quand ils te sont demandés.

Nota : ne surtout plus utiliser le port 25, il est obsolète. Préférer le serveur smtp-msa.orange.fr (port 587).


----------



## nemo77 (11 Mai 2009)

ouf !!! mister Moonwalker tu viens de me retirer une belle épine du pied.
merci pour ton tuto et les liens indiqués ci dessus.


----------



## albertine67 (17 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,

Tout d'abord un grand merci à tous.

Après une semaine de recherche j'en suis au même point, nous avons tout tenté.
Si quelqu'un à une idée précieuse avant que je tente l'assistance orange à 49 euros !!!!
Je suis toujours sur macbook portable en wi fi  sur mail 3.5 et sur mac os x 10.5.6 intel core 2 duo.
Je suis sur orange et j'ai changé ma boite mail en orange
En attente de vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2009)

en attendant prends toi un compte gmail
( il a  son smtp independant des FAI)

l'aide gmail est pour le reglage semi automatique qui parfois mettra le smtp du FAI

vaut mieux verifier derirère

tableaux là
http://forums.macg.co/4939075-post2.html


----------



## lpp (21 Mai 2009)

salut, 
J'ai le me soucis depuis hier sans qu'aucune modif n'ait été faite...on ne peut plus envoer de mail si de mon mac pro ni de mon MBP....sinon tout fonctionne depuis le serveur orange ..???
Bizarre ??

si vous avez de spistes..

Merci


----------



## loustic (21 Mai 2009)

Pareil
Après transformation d'une adresse @wanadoo.fr en @orange, envoi impossible ni avec smtp.orange.fr ni avec smtp-msa.orange.fr et port 587 !!!


----------



## lpp (21 Mai 2009)

Pour mon cas, meme pas de transformation..........


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mai 2009)

Je ne comprends vraiment pas d'où peuvent venir vos problèmes...

le smtp d'Orange fonctionne toujours sans problème sur mes machines.

Je ne peux que vous encourager à vérifier une fois de plus vos réglages, au besoin à les effacer et à les recommencer.

Aussi, méfiez-vous de l'envoi d'un message à une adresse erronées. J'ai remarqué que lorsque la formulation de celle-ci est fautive, cela a tendance à mettre le serveur hors fonction avec un message laissant entendre qu'on ne peut le contacter. En fait c'est l'adresse qui met le souk, pas le serveur.

Dans ce cas, il faut supprimer l'adresse qu'on a mal rédigé dans le panneau des "Destinataires précédents", définir et réactiver à nouveau le serveur dans les préférences du compte (Mail>Préférences>Comptes>Informations du compte. Quitter Mail et le relancer.


----------



## cat83 (25 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu le ,meme problème que vous. Je viens d'acheter un PB alu 17 pouces et en configurant mail, j'arrivais à recevoir mes messages depuis wanadoo (pop.wanadoo.fr), par contre mes envoies ne partaient pas  En cherchant un peu, je me suis apperçu que mon serveur d'envoi SMTP était sur le port 500 et quelques ...... je les passais sur le port 25, et ça marche

En espérant que ça peut vous aider ......

Cat83


----------



## fixou (17 Octobre 2010)

Je reprend un fil peut être ancien. Après avoir suivi scrupuleusement les indications et conseils des uns et des autres, Mail bloque mes envois (que j'utilise smtp.orange.fr/smtp-msa.orange.fr/193.252.22.91 et sur les ports 25 ou 587. 
Je donne bien suffisamment d'argent à Orange..alors si je peux compter sur l'un ou l'une d'entre vous pour une solution..pérenne si possible. 
Merci


----------



## loustic (18 Octobre 2010)

Perso :   smtp.orange.fr    /    port 110   et ça fonctionne.

DNS     80.10.246.2   /   80.10.246.129


----------



## fixou (18 Octobre 2010)

merci mais ni smtp.orange.fr sur port 110, ni DNS sur port 25 ne fonctionnent. Je vais devoir utiliser la messagerie orange via Firefox....pas pratique , d'autant qu'il me faut recréer toutes mes adresses.


----------

